# THE August Testing Thread - Back to School, sharpened pencils, new clothes and BFP's!



## Wish4another1

*Here it is ladies!!!!!!!*
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Give me your names and dates!!!
1st
:dust:
2nd
:dust:
3rd
:dust:
4th
:dust:
5th
*Sis4us*:bfp::angel:
:dust:
6th
:dust:
7th
:dust:
8th
*Fezzle*:witch:
*Kfs1* :witch: 
:dust:
9th
:dust:
10th
*purplelou*:bfp::dance:
:dust:
11th
*maribusta79*:bfp::dance:
:dust:
12th
*miana*:witch:
:dust:
13th
*momof3girls*:witch:
:dust:
14th
:dust:
15th
:dust:
16th
*wish4another1* :witch:
*Leikela*:witch:
:dust:
17th
:dust:
18th
:dust:
19th
:dust:
20th
:dust:
21st
*Nikki1979*:witch:
:dust:
22nd
:dust:
23rd
:dust:
24th
*Hopethisyear*:witch:
:dust:
25th
*terripeachy*:witch:
:dust:
26th
:dust:
27th
:dust:
28th
:dust:
29th
*L.Ann.V*:bfp:
:dust:
30th
:dust:
31st
*canadabear*:witch:
*moni77*:bfp:
:dust:​


----------



## Fezzle

No- not back to school yet! Let me enjoy more summer!

I'm going to be optimistic and say I'm testing on 8 Aug. 

I'll come back and update after I get my Day 21 test result back as no point in testing if I didn't ovulate! I think I ovulated over the weekend though; my Day 21 test is on Wed.


----------



## Wish4another1

Alright Lady I added you!!! 

I am HOH that had your O this weekend and you caught that eggy!!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Twinnie!! Blood test on 8/8 for me (if I make it there before murdering anyone). I'm so cranky these days.

Fezzle - we're testing buds. :)


----------



## Fezzle

kfs1 said:


> Twinnie!! Blood test on 8/8 for me (if I make it there before murdering anyone). I'm so cranky these days.
> 
> Fezzle - we're testing buds. :)

Yay! Good luck to you! We're going to visit OH's parents that weekend so I want to know before we go up.


----------



## Wish4another1

Kfs - I added you twinnie!!! Please don't murder anyone - how will we ever know you are PG???? will they let you update from jail???
and then I will have to do a bail money fundraiser instead of testing thread :rofl:
:hugs:


----------



## canadabear

Hi ladies!! Just joining up only on cd3 and thing long wait ahead for O. Will be testing on 30th. :dust:


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: Canadabear!!!
I have added you - I am CD3... but I have ridiculously short cycles so I will be testing early!!! I guess I should add myself huh??? :rofl:
Welcome!!


----------



## terripeachy

Wish-do you know how to add colors? Click on Go Advanced and there is a color block that you can choose from in the A text drop down. There is a code something like this <color=red> name of person testing [/color] with brackets at the end, not the arrows like I used.

I'm not sure of my testing date...Why don't we say August 25th for now, and I'll update if/when things change. 

Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Wish4another1

Thanks Terri - I spiced it up with some colors and added you!!!

:happydance:


----------



## Sis4Us

Just wanted to say GL to Everyone testing!!!


----------



## purplelou

Hi ladies, I'd like to join you if I could please?

I think I'm going to test around the 10th

Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## nessaw

Cheering you on ladies. Good luck x


----------



## Leikela

Wow, I cannot believe I am back here on these type of threads! Exciting! We are trying for #2 and I am 38 years old. I am CD 9 right now so I will test August 16th. Best wishes to all the testers out there! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Oh WTH put me Down for the 5th Wish this will be my first testing thread since my Loss!! ;)


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - I got you down for the 5th!!! HOH for you that this is YOUR month too!!! :happydance::happydance:

Leikela - I have got you down (its my date too):thumbup:!!

purplelou - I got you too lady - and Purple!! :haha: 

Welcome ladies!!! :dust: to each one of you!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi Wish.. nice to see you started the august testing thread :)

Can you put me down for August 21st? Thank you 

Lots of :dust: to everyone testing in August


----------



## Wish4another1

Hi Birthday twinnie!! I got you down!!! super :dust: to you!!:hugs:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Looks great, Wish! Let's go with the 13th for me, please.


----------



## purplelou

wish - thank you for the purple :hugs: !!

good luck ladies! I think August is going to be a lucky month for this thread!


----------



## miana

Hi ladies, I'm back and ready to join in for August!
I will be due to test in the 12,I'm sure I'll be POAS earlier than that ha ha, but officially the 12th:)
Good luck to you all and I hope we get a record number of bfp's this month :)


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome new ladies. I guess a lot of us want new clothes. HA!!HA!!


----------



## Wish4another1

:howdy: Miana - welcome!! here's some special :dust: just for you!!! 

:hi: momof3girls!!! thanks for popping over and for you I have extra special :blue: :dust: !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sis4Us

Was hoping somebody else would be the 1st tester but it looks like its ALL on me!!! :haha:

FX!!!


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle and I are right behind you Sis! :coffee: :happydance:


----------



## Wish4another1

:mail: I predict Sis will be our 1st :bfp::bfp::bfp: for August!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm so afraid to get my Hopes up!!!! :shrug:

My chart is looking so good but I've been fooled B4!! :nope:


----------



## purplelou

Sis rooting for you :dust:


----------



## Nikki1979

Sis your chart looks great!!


----------



## miana

No pressure.....but come on Sis! Woo hoo!!! ;)


----------



## Hopethisyear

August 24th will be my testing day!!

Good luck ladies :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

I know I know my Chart is stellar but I'm so Afraid it will let me down in a few days!!! :nope:


----------



## Wish4another1

I got you added Hope!!! :dust:

hang on Sis - its still early!!! that line is coming!!! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Got another shadow this AM then retested cuz these shadows r driving me Cray Cray BFN :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Really feel like I got ahead myself w excitement Damn those Faulty test :grr:

:bfn: this AM hope everyone else does better in August!!

I know it's still early but the latest I've gotten a BFP was 11-12Dpo and that was a MC so I'm doubtful!! :nope:

Best of luck to the other testers!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - don't feel bad - its what we do!!!

I am not putting the :witch: by your name until she shows up - and they may not be till MAY!!!
haha

HOH for you lady!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## purplelou

Sis :hugs: hoping for you though xx


----------



## L.Ann.V

I'm 38 yrs old and have been ttc for 12 cycles. I will be testing on or around August 29th... BUT I'm doing my 1st (and hopefully only) round of IVF, so I'm unsure of how this cycle will run. I picked up my giant bag of medications and needles from the pharmacy yesterday. That was over whelming, but the excitement is kicking in too. Even after 3 failed IUI's, I'm hopeful. I have baseline bloodwork and ultrasound tomorrow morning, so wish me luck. Baby dust to all :)


----------



## Wish4another1

:howdy: L.Ann.V
welcome to our thread!!! How exciting 1st round of IVF - I know there are some other ladies going through the exact same (Terri) is one!!! 

lots of :dust: coming your way!!! FX FX


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck L.Ann. I've already started taking my injections. It'll be so worth it in a few weeks! :dust:


----------



## kfs1

Fx l.ann


----------



## Lee37

Hello ladies!:flower: Although Im no longer TTC I will check in now and then to see how all my girls are doing! Trust me when I say you will get your BFP when you least expect it so keep the faith and enjoy the journey. Wishing you all tons of :dust:.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well I thought I got a Evap on a 88&#8364; test last nite but this AM I took another and the test is darker :shrug:
But Notta on a FRER so I'm confused has anyone notice FRER being less sensitive!?!?


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my lines are darker on the 88&#8364; but still only a Squinter on the FRER!!!

Going to send a email to my nurse for bloods!! :)


----------



## Wish4another1

YAY!! I am putting BFP!!! TODAY YOU ARE PREGNANT FRIEND!!!!
I am being positive and HOH for you lady!!! 

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Fezzle

That sounds very promising! Fx!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Sis!! :happydance:


----------



## purplelou

Ohh sis!! lovely news!! have you got some pics????

congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## Nikki1979

Great new sis..congrats!

I have found frer less sensitive than IC's. With my chemical pregnancy, my frer was stark white and blood hcg was 16. I think they pick up hcg over 25 and IC's over 10.


----------



## Nikki1979

Sis - any pics?


----------



## Sis4Us

Not looking good ladies my test looks lighter and my temp has dropped!! 
:cry: :cry:


----------



## purplelou

sis4us :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
holding onto hope for you x


----------



## miana

Oh no! :( It's ok we'll wait it out a bit longer, the temp drop might be nothing? 
Keep us posted


----------



## Fezzle

Fx, Sis!


----------



## terripeachy

Maybe your bean is REALLY snuggling in now..I'm still going to remain positive. :friends:


----------



## nessaw

Everything crossed sis. X


----------



## Sis4Us

Went to get a Beta this Am will update when I hear the results!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well idk if it's good news my HCG is 6 and my P is 11!!!! 

They consider 5 PG so thats good I guess but my P is low so I have to double up on it and I'm even trying a new kind to see if it helps!!

I go back Wed for another beta!!!

FX


----------



## Sis4Us

This new kind of P has me super Loopy I feel drunk as a skunk!! :rofl:

I sure hope this helps!! FX


----------



## miana

That's great, congrats!!! Now just hang in there little peanut ;)


----------



## purplelou

fingers crossed sis xxxxx



I think AF is just around the corner for me, feel a bit bloated which is normally a sign


----------



## Nikki1979

Sis - fingers crossed that its a sticky baby. Do you take the progesterone after ovulation every cycle? 

Ovulation is delayed for me this month. I think its because I lost almost 10lbs in 3 weeks. Hoping it sorts itself out from next month.


----------



## Sis4Us

This was a all Naturale cycle so NO help w anything Nikki!!!


----------



## Wish4another1

Sis - Hang in there - FX your beta is much higher tomorrow... i never knew progesterone could make you loopy - but obvioulsy your not the first to say that!!! on a bad day I need to get me some of that!!! :haha:

Nikki - wow congrats on that weight loss!!!:thumbup: here's hoping the egg pops soon for you!!! and you get to catch it of course!!!:happydance:

purplelou- hang in there - you know you aren't out till :witch: rides in...FX for you!!

waiting for temp rise ladies - I am [-o&lt; I will wake up with one tomorrow!!


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-Wow that's great on your weight loss. Hopefully things will sort themselves out soon.

Wish-I'll pray for a temp jump for you as well if you pray for my growing follies. :haha:

purplelou-Hopefully it's too early for AF. You're only at 8DPO. I bet your cramping is a good thing. :hugs:


----------



## canadabear

Sending you tons is :dust: Sis and fx for a sticky bean!!!! 

AFM: went camping, brought thermometer, didn't temp :haha: :dohh:
Back to temping this morning but think I am in the long wait to O.
Official testing date August 31!
:dust:


----------



## Leikela

So hubby and I decided not to try this month after all. It has been quite stressful as we found out he will be going away for work for 9 weeks at the end of September. We will try next cycle so I will join the September testing thread. Thanks and baby dust to all you ladies!! :)


----------



## kfs1

Canada - eh - I imagine that your temps would have been off while you were camping anyway so maybe you're better off.

Leikela - Enjoy the month off. See you in September.


----------



## Fezzle

I think I'm out- I started spotting, and I'm having cramps now. It's not CD1 yet, but looks like it will be tomorrow.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no, Fezzle. Sorry to hear that, maybe? hee hee. I'm eager for your first REAL month of trying after all positive changes made. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

I just hope next cycle I ovulate early enough that it's before we go away to visit a friend for 3 days! I don't want to worry about fitting in BD in her guest room!


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies, just dropping by for a little moral support. Ive been having some spotting for 2 days. I had some bleeding, too, after a bit of straining using the toilet yesterday. Ugh..hoping for the best but not sure what to think. This all started a day or two after DTD with my hubby, we were careful so doubt that has to do with it. My first apt isn't for a week and since its so early I guess its wait and see at this point. I feel a little less pregnant and that's partly my concern. Please cross your fingers for me.. Tks


----------



## moni77

OMG Sis - Yay!! Fingers crossed for great news tomorrow!!

I just got back and still have a ton to catch up on. 

But quick update - I had my scan this AM - I start the microlupron tonight (5units twice a day) and add in the Gonal F (300 mg in AM) and the Menopur (2 powders in PM). I go back for a scan on Friday to see how we are doing. I am hoping for a retrieval next Friday - with my luck it will be Sat (the one day that will be difficult to do) oh well - we'll see how things are at on Friday.

Lots to catch up on at work this week - so will be off and on...but I will definitely catch up this weekend!

Put me down to test on 8/31 - I'll have you adjust if needed. 

FXed to all this month!!


----------



## canadabear

Moni - we can be testing buddies! :haha: feels like such a long wait to the end of the month!!
:dust:


----------



## nessaw

Lee keeping everything crossed. Sounds like its linked to dtd. Look after yourself. Hugs.x


----------



## terripeachy

Lee-hopefully everything will be ok. Let us know how your appointment goes. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Lee!


----------



## purplelou

arghh wrote a long post and lost it!
try and remember now what I was going to say....

Nikki - wow on the weight loss!! thats brilliant (assuming you are trying to loose it!) 

fezzell - fingers crossed for you but if you are staying with a friend its 'sod's law' that Ov will happen whilst you are there. and she will have a squeaky guest bed!

Moni - ohh fingers crossed thateverything runs to plan and that ER can be on the friday for you x

Lee - good luck, hopefully that spotting was just because of dtd. xx

sis is you next bloods today?? good luck chick x

:hi: to everyone else


----------



## kfs1

Fezzle - I'm sorry that the witch got you but like Terri said, hoping this month will be GREAT for you. Aww man - I HATE having to sneak BD sessions in when I'm at someone else's house. So stressful! :)

Lee - I'm sorry that you're having some spotting. I hope it's nothing but did you call your doc just in case? Maybe he/she can fit you in before next week to help ease your mind a bit.

Moni - That's great news! You're almost there - yaaaay. Keep up posted as you progress!


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes Purple my beta is today will be going in a bit so FX !!! FYI My fav color is purple too can u tell :haha:
I use to have a nice long pretty signature but after my last loss I just took everything off but the basics!! Hoping to add a ticker after today ;)


----------



## Wish4another1

Gotcha Moni - sorry I haven't been able to update till now - traveling!!!
SIS you know my FX FX FX for your beta today!!!

:dust: to everyone !!


----------



## Sis4Us

Stupid nurse didn't put STAT on it even after I asked "this is Stat right I should have results in a few hrs??" :grr:


----------



## purplelou

Oh no....have you gotten the results now sis? :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Just got them HCG 11 P 68 !!!!! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Right on!! Keep it moving, little girl! Great news Sis.


----------



## moni77

Yay Sis!!


----------



## Lee37

Tks for all the thoughts and well wishes, however I believe I had a chemical and AF got me yesterday. I am very disappointed but am believing that it will happen again for us soon. best of luck to all the ladies this month:hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry to hear that Lee Big :hugs: !!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, Lee :hugs:

Sis- glad you got the beta results and it looks good!


----------



## moni77

oh no Lee - so sorry. Hugs to you!!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Lee...after all that patient waiting, only to have a chemical. I'm so sorry....I hope next month is definitely your month! I mean, THIS month is your month.


----------



## kfs1

So sorry Lee. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry Lee :Hugs: I hope this will be your month.


----------



## Nikki1979

Yay - great news sis. Praying this your rainbow baby. 

AFM - finally got a peak on my CBFM and a positive OPK :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Bfn for me but no AF yet. Then again, if I didn't ovulate, who knows when she might come? I'm thinking I just ovulated late though and she'll come this weekend. I've had a few wipes of spotting in the last few days.


----------



## purplelou

Lee - so so sorry :hugs:




sis - ohh lovely!! happy :hugs:


----------



## miana

Sorry to hear tha Lee :( :hug:

Bfn so far for me and I think AF is on her way but only time will tell?


----------



## Wish4another1

:dust: Miana!!! I hope you get a surprise :bfp:

Sorry Lee that really stinks!!! :hugs::hugs:

Fezzle - still holding on to hope for you till the :witch: flies in!!
FX FX

Nikki - congrats on getting your peak - I hope you got lots of :sex: in this time around!!! :happydance::happydance:

:dust: for everyone!!!


----------



## kfs1

I'm officially out. Negative beta.


----------



## Wish4another1

KFS - Im sorry twinnie :(


----------



## moni77

sorry KFS...


----------



## terripeachy

Kfs1- so sorry. Hugs, girlfriend.


----------



## purplelou

Ladies I tested this morning and I got a :bfp:
Can't believe it!!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh wow. That's fabulous news purplelou!! Congrats!! So early too.


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Purple :yipee:


----------



## purplelou

Thanks ladies
Doesn't seem real but hoping it's a sticky bean x


----------



## miana

Congrats purple!!!! Very exciting :dance:


----------



## Wish4another1

YAY!!!!!!! Purple!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Purple!!!


----------



## moni77

Congrats Purple!


----------



## canadabear

Congrats purple :yipee:


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats Purple :wohoo: Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## purplelou

thanks all...I just know I am one of many BFPs this month!
:dust: for you all xx


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, purple!

Sorry about the negative beta, kfs :hugs:

I don't think I ovulated, unless it happened much later than I thought it did, because my progesterone on my Day 21 test was low and still no AF for me- just some really light sporadic spotting since last week, which has been typical for me for anovulatory cycles. I'm waiting for my referral now, so just going to keep waiting!


----------



## L.Ann.V

IVF egg retrieval is tomorrow morning. 6 mature follicles over 15mm on Sunday morning with 3 more close behind. 23 follicles over 10mm, so I responded very well to the Follistim. Due to the size of my largest follicle, they had me start Ganirelix a bit sooner than expected and even had me double up on Saturday in order to prevent ovualtion from occuring (my LH level was starting to rise).

I had a potential issue this past weekend, because my Progesterone was increasing too soon. We were looking at the possibility of a delayed transfer (waiting until my next cycle). The early increase in Progesterone (for at least 3 days) can cause issues with the uterine lining and decrease our chances of conception by 10%. Apparently this is new research and not even published yet. Lucky for me, my body decided to cooperate and my Progesterone level dropped the 3rd day.

Transfer will be either Friday (day 3) or Sunday (day 5). Fingers crossed and good luck to this month's remaining testers :)


----------



## moni77

Wow great news LAnn!! Glad the labs got back under control!

I don't have nearly as many follies - up to 3 on the right and still 6-7 on the left. Next scan is Wed with estimated retrieval on sat/sun - so I am right behind you!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck L.Ann. that is an amazing number of follicles. Do you know how many you will transfer?


----------



## purplelou

good luck Lann and Moni :dust:
everything crossed for you guys x


----------



## miana

Good luck to everyone :)
I'm officially out for this month, had blood test this morning BFN! I was expecting it but still had my hopes up it might be our month.

Oh well, we move into our new house on Friday so that will keep me busy.....and puppy shopping is on my to do list for the house too now lol


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear miana. :hugs: Enjoy your puppy shopping. There is no hoping for a good move. It sucks no matter what you do.


----------



## Sis4Us

My Puppy brought me a BFP Miana so sorry for the BFN but puppies heal All :)


----------



## kfs1

Miana - So sorry for the BFN. I'm right there with you. Stupid progesterone really messed with my temps and got my hopes up this month. Congratulations on the house and new puppy though! What kind of puppy are you looking for?

Terri & L.Ann.V - FX FX FX to you both today!


----------



## Wish4another1

Miana - :hugs: so sorry for your BFN this month - FX for your next cycle!!


----------



## miana

Thanks guys :) 
Not sure on what puppy yet? I think we might just go to the local pound and adopt one that needs a good home :)


----------



## moni77

Sorry Miana...


----------



## Sis4Us

Here's a pic of my Luna Belle Miana to make u smile!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/07448a2416dedeaa11809fcc4a95283d_zpsdbeb2cb0.jpg


----------



## L.Ann.V

They retrieved 18 eggs this morning. We find out how many fertilized tomorrow afternoon. We decided to do ICSI (at the doctor's recommendation), since DH's last sample had a dramatic drop in numbers.

I've agreed to 3 embryos if they don't seem like they'll make it past day 3 (moderate quality), but if they make it to day 5 (higher quality), then I've agreed to 2. We're freezing any extra embryos for future use.


----------



## Nikki1979

So sorry that AF showed Miana :hugs:


----------



## kfs1

Wow L.Ann.V - 18 embryos is so great! Can't wait to hear how things process.

Sis - Love that puppy.


----------



## moni77

Woohoo on 18 eggs L.Ann!! FXed for great fertilization as well!!


AFM - scan today showed - the 3 on the right are all between 14-15mm. The left side has 1 at about 17.5 (I am thinking that is the cyst that has plagued me for the last 6 months on that side) then 5 more at the 14-15mm mark and she said there were a couple of smaller ones that could catch up depending on when we go... Doc is in the NYC office on Wednesdays so he will call me later with the new plan. My guess is that Friday is definitely out and as long as he thinks the big one is just a cyst we can prob push it to Sunday or Monday depending on my hormone levels. The PA believes I will definitely need at least one more day of the meds based on what she saw.


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah Moni!! Sunday or Monday. Your follies are growing so well. 

Good number LAnnV.


----------



## L.Ann.V

So out of 18 eggs retrieved, 14 were mature, and 10 fertilized. Now we wait for a decision on embryo quality and whether to transfer on day 3 (Friday) or day 5 (Sunday). Exciting :)


----------



## Wish4another1

ooooooo how exciting L.Ann.V FX FX you get to transfer 2 super good looking ones and freeze the rest for nexxt year :haha:

Moni - exciting times for you too!!! I hope they get to bake a little longer and Monday turns up some nice mature eggs for you!!!:hugs:

:dust: for the rest!!


----------



## moni77

Nice L.Ann!!

I am going in for another scan tomorrow and am to continue the meds for now...


----------



## maribusta79

Hi ladies, I've been mainly a lurker on these boards, this is my first post on TTC over 35. After a mmc this past January followed by wonky cycles I tested late Monday night Aug 11 (approx. 11DPO) and 5 days before my estimated AF I got my BFP! Two strong dark lines, we can hardly believe it! We had been on a cruise over our 2ww and I had rationalized all my symptoms due to the sun and wavy waters lol. Went in to confirm my pregnancy at my clinic today and did some blood work, thrilled to have my hcg at 143 and progesterone at 40.3, much better than my last pregnancy. Fingers crossed my hcg doubles on Friday. Congrats to everyone with BFPs and good luck and baby dust to everyone still waiting to test or moving on to a new cycle!


----------



## Wish4another1

congrats maribusta!!!! awesome news - another vacation BFP!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Maribusta!!!!


----------



## moni77

Congrats Mari!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations maribusta.


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all- taking a bit of a BnB break (not completely but not popping on as much) as things are busy with moving and work and I'm just waiting for my referral now-

But- you can put the witch riding in for me now on the first page. I had spotting for ages, and I finally had a couple days that were a bit heavier than just spotting, so have called it AF and am moving on to Cycle 13!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry to hear Fezzle. Hopefully you can stop back by before school gets in full swing. We'll miss you. :hugs:


----------



## canadabear

Just playing catch up on here sending dust to everyone. Thus is cycle 4 for us and if AF getse I think we will take a little break or ntnp for a while as work and family things are stressful enough right now. Very happy to keep temping though just to maintain it and I like to know if I am Oing each month.
Sending extra :dust: to everyone!! X


----------



## Wish4another1

Fezzle -ok I gave you the witch - but I didn't like it!!!! good luck with your move and school and all that good stuff coming up!!

:hi: to all you other testers yet to come!!!! :dust: to you from me too!!!


----------



## L.Ann.V

Our little cells are diving away good and strong, so they pushed us back to day 5 for the transfer (Sunday). Since the quality is high, we will do 2 embryos.


----------



## terripeachy

Awesome L.Ann. Are all ten still hanging on?


----------



## canadabear

:yipee: L.Ann! Hoping it continues to go well. :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Hey ladies just wanted to let u guys know I'm thinking about making a 35+ Spring Babies group so we can support each other after the BFP let me know if u r interested!!

:dust: to the remaining testers!!


----------



## canadabear

Sis4Us said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to let u guys know I'm thinking about making a 35+ Spring Babies group so we can support each other after the BFP let me know if u r interested!!
> 
> :dust: to the remaining testers!!

If I get my bfp I will happily join your spring babies group. I am 37 and if I am preggers will be close to 38 when baby is due. Wonderful idea and hope I get to join you there.


----------



## terripeachy

canadabear-Your chart is looking amazing! Look how high those temps are! fxfxfxfx.


----------



## Lee37

Congrats PurpleLou and Mari! :happydance: Lots of :dust: to everyone else!


----------



## canadabear

terripeachy said:


> canadabear-Your chart is looking amazing! Look how high those temps are! fxfxfxfx.

Thanks :blush: have had a really good feeling about this cycle for a long time but dont want to get my hopes up too much. Yours is looking great too!! Fx for both of us :dust: and everyone of course!!

Personally just been happy to confirm I am actually ovulating each month!


----------



## Nikki1979

Sis4Us said:


> Hey ladies just wanted to let u guys know I'm thinking about making a 35+ Spring Babies group so we can support each other after the BFP let me know if u r interested!!
> 
> :dust: to the remaining testers!!

Sis - I would join the group if I get my BFP. So hoping this is my month coz if I do conceive baby will be due on April 30th, 2015 which will be my 36th birthday.


----------



## Wish4another1

Nikki - since that is my birthday too - I have ALL my fingers and toes crossed for you this cycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

GL Canadabear!!! :dust:

unfortuantely the :witch: came three days early - and I didn't even test!!! but I am here to root each one of you on!!! I know we are going to have more BFP's this month!!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Wish - I am so sorry AF showed up early :hugs: How long was your LP this cycle?

I thought I had a bit of spotting yesterday at 9dpo but not sure now. Just a streak of red blood when I wiped. I hope AF doesn't show up early for me as well. 

Canadabear - GL to you :dust: 

Terri - your chart is looking amazing!! I am excited for you.


----------



## Wish4another1

nikki- 11 days - I O'd on cd 11 so 22 day cycle :cry:


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry you didn't get to test, Wish! :hugs:

Again, thanks for doing the thread this month. Its already way luckier than mine last month!


----------



## L.Ann.V

terripeachy said:


> Awesome L.Ann. Are all ten still hanging on?

I found out today that all 10 did make it to day 5.

2 were transferred this afternoon, 3 were frozen, and they're letting the other 5 blastocysts go one more day. Whatever survives to day 6 will be frozen as well. I'm honestly not sure why the doctor decided to push 5 of them to day 6, but I have to assume he knows what he's doing. Since I went a couple days early with my egg retrieval, my pregnancy test will be on Tuesday, August 26th. Funny that I'm already 5 days into my 2ww. Hatching and implantation can happen as early as tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## canadabear

L.Ann- so excited for you... Have everything crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## Nikki1979

Exciting news L.Ann. Fingers crossed you get a BFP in the next week or so.


----------



## Nikki1979

Wish - luckily you had a 11 day LP..I read that it is harder to conceive with a LP of less than 10.


----------



## canadabear

Wish.. Sorry the witch got you :hugs: and :dust: for next cycle. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Nikki-Your test day is coming up!! :dust: how are you feeling??


----------



## Nikki1979

terripeachy said:


> Nikki-Your test day is coming up!! :dust: how are you feeling??

I was really hopeful beginning of the cycle but not anymore. The only time I have had sore nipples after ovulation was the 3 times I was pregnant and this cycle I had that from 2dpo but it seems to be easing off instead of getting worse so not convinced that I am pregnant. 

Stupid PMS messing with my head!! I wish it would stay constant every month.. :growlmad:


----------



## terripeachy

You never know...maybe your progesterone is building slower than before. A few more days now...I'm hopeful for you, if you aren't. :)


----------



## moni77

Yay LAnn - you are PUPO!!

I got 10 eggs at my retrieval yesterday - waiting (impatiently) for them to call with the number fertilized....transfer is set for Friday.


----------



## L.Ann.V

moni77 said:


> Yay LAnn - you are PUPO!!
> 
> I got 10 eggs at my retrieval yesterday - waiting (impatiently) for them to call with the number fertilized....transfer is set for Friday.

Didn't know what PUPO meant, so I looked it up "Pregnant until proven otherwise" I love it. :happydance:


----------



## moni77

So, 7 were mature and 3 fertilized. Transfer is Friday at 1pm...hoping they all make it.


----------



## Hopethisyear

I'm out :( AF showed early today on CD22 which has never happened before. Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Wish4another1

:hugs::hugs: sorry hopethisyear :(
I feel your pain this month - same for me!!! stupid :witch:

moni - holding my fingers and toes for your 3 embies... Friday will be here soon...

:dust: to the rest of you out there!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hope-I was just looking at the front page earlier this morning and thinking about you. I'm sorry that AF showed up so early. WTH??? :hugs:


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry hopethisyear :hugs:

Thanks for the being hopeful for me, Terri <3


----------



## kfs1

Hope - so sorry that AF showed.

Moni - great news! :)


----------



## L.Ann.V

moni77 said:


> So, 7 were mature and 3 fertilized. Transfer is Friday at 1pm...hoping they all make it.

Good Luck to you :flower:


----------



## Nikki1979

I tested today at 12dpo and it was a BFN. I guess this cycle is a bust. Oh well, I guess now I wont be super sad to see AF - kinda expecting it.


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Nikki...I'm sorry, but again, still not counting you completely out just yet. :hugs: It'll be ok...don't drink that wine just yet. :winkwink:


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - no wine but had a big slice of chocolate mud cake to console myself :haha:


----------



## canadabear

Nikki: chocolate mud cake!! My mouth is watering now! :haha: I'm with Terri - took me well over a week late to get a bfp with ds. When is AF due? :dust:

AFM: cramping has disappeared completely! :shrug: usually it lasts all week before AF us due?? Trying not to symptom spot is really hard this cycle! I have had such a strong positive feeling this cycle but am trying so hard not to get my hopes up! :dust:


----------



## Lee37

Canadabear, sounds very promising..fingers and toes crossed for you! As for me, DH and I weren't going to try again just yet, since I had just been through a chemical. However O snuck up on me quite early. We DTD just a day or 2 before so I suppose anything's possible. i don't know for sure which day I O'd since im not charting or when this cycle started (since i had been bleeding at different times) nor do I know when next AF should show..so what I'm saying is I have no idea this month! lol Im guestimating that next AF would be due around Sept 2nd, but I will be around to cheer you all on..bring on the BFPs ladies! :dust: to you all!


----------



## Nikki1979

canadabear said:


> Nikki: chocolate mud cake!! My mouth is watering now! :haha: I'm with Terri - took me well over a week late to get a bfp with ds. When is AF due? :dust:
> 
> AFM: cramping has disappeared completely! :shrug: usually it lasts all week before AF us due?? Trying not to symptom spot is really hard this cycle! I have had such a strong positive feeling this cycle but am trying so hard not to get my hopes up! :dust:

Af is due tomorrow. 

Your symptoms sound promising. Fingers crossed for a BFP.


----------



## canadabear

Thanks Nikki - still fx for you sending you :dust: when are you testing again? Will you wait another week if AF doesn't get you? :flower:


----------



## Nikki1979

Nope, I will testing from the day after AF is due if the witch doesn't show up. Reason being that my last 2 losses were early and my progesterone wasn't checked. My OB said that low progesterone may or may not have been the cause but it wouldn't hurt to take progesterone as soon as I get my BFP. My OB has already given me a script.

I have asked him if I could take it every cycle after ov and stop if I don't get a BFP but the cost is $75 for 15 days and it would be a waste of money if I am not pregnant and taking it.


----------



## Nikki1979

The witch got me today. Onto another cycle :(


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Nikki...I'm sorry to hear that. :hugs: 

I have a feeling I will be right behind you. My temperatures look so bad, and I'm tired of waiting around. I thought I was going to test on the 25th, but now I don't even see the point of doing that. *sigh* Today is not a good one, and it's only 7:30am. :growlmad: I wish I could just hide under a rock. hee hee.


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - Thank you. My body really fooled me this time with all the symptoms. I am still HOH for you though. When are you getting a blood test done?


----------



## terripeachy

My blood test is next Wednesday, so five more days. It's all I keep thinking about. I do feel better today though. Thanks for asking.


----------



## canadabear

Nikki1979 said:


> The witch got me today. Onto another cycle :(

So sorry Nikki :nope: sending you extra :dust: and :hugs: for next cycle.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Nikki :hugs:

Looks like u can put an :angel: next to my BFP my beta dropped again :cry:


----------



## L.Ann.V

Blood pregnancy test in 4 days. I expected to feel more symptoms, and what little I do feel could be attributed to the progesterone shots. My bloated belly fluctuates in size. My boobs are huge. They were very sore, but not so bad now. I had a raging appetite for a couple days, but that has diminished too. I was really tired, but now, not so much. Is it weird that I'm taking feeling better as a possible bad sign?! This is going to be the longest weekend ever...


----------



## canadabear

L.Ann- fix for you and :dust:

Sis: how are you doing? :hugs: any more news?? Thinking of you... :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

No news here my test are still super dark :shrug: but they were dark fri when my hCG dropped to 136 !! :nope:

I think I will be going in the AM for another beta and I told them I wanted my NK cells tested so we will see I also told them I want copies of my paperwork so I can go to a recurrent loss specialist!!

I feel like they just sat by and did nothing to help me save my Lil bean and I can't keep going thru this time and time again!!

GL and :dust: to the last testers!!!


----------



## terripeachy

BFN for me. :growlmad: I'll report back on Wednesday.


----------



## Nikki1979

Terri - I am so sorry but still HOH for you. I hope the BFN turns into BFP in the next few days. I just love your new pic. I look horrible without hair - could be that my head is weirdly shaped :dohh:


----------



## Nikki1979

Canadabear - any symptoms? I see you are 10dpo..planning to poas any time soon? 

L.Ann - Fxed.. lots of :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Nikki! I cut it off the day after I got married and love it! Thanks for HOH for me. :) <3


----------



## canadabear

Nikki1979 said:


> Canadabear - any symptoms? I see you are 10dpo..planning to poas any time soon?
> 
> L.Ann - Fxed.. lots of :dust:

Some cramping has started and really scared to poas too early and then be questioning a negative.. Trying to hold out till Wednesday at the earliest and Saturday if I can stand it and AF stays away. The frer in my drawer is screaming :test: though!! :haha:


----------



## L.Ann.V

test tomorrow. had pink when i wiped yesterday and today. worried, but i've read that can be normal with ivf. the next 24+ hours are going to be torture.


----------



## canadabear

the :witch: got me right on time... DH and I have decided not to TTC again until after Christmas time.. :cry: but sort of glad to just relax.. I will keep temping.. and have found it really helpful to understand that I ALWAYS have Lutenal Phase of 11 days.. no matter what my O date. GOOD LUCK LADIES.. will continue to stalk you all for your BFP's.. :dust:


----------



## kfs1

L.Ann.V - Good luck tomorrow. How are you feeling?

Canada - So sorry for the witch showing her ugly face. Maybe a little break will be just the trick though.


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry the :witch: got U Canada!!! :hugs:

GL L Ann!!!

Who's making the September thread??? ;)


----------



## Nikki1979

Canadabear - Sorry about AF. The time off and relaxation could be what you need for a BFP. 

L.Ann - Good luck for the blood test :dust:


----------



## L.Ann.V

I couldn't wait, so I peed on a stick. I'm hoping it's not the trigger shot... cause it came back positive. Hoping the doctor confirms with the blood test tomorrow. It's so hard to believe :)


----------



## canadabear

L.Ann.V said:


> I couldn't wait, so I peed on a stick. I'm hoping it's not the trigger shot... cause it came back positive. Hoping the doctor confirms with the blood test tomorrow. It's so hard to believe :)

:yipee: fx doc confirms it!!! So very excited for you!!! Update ASAP!! :dust:


----------



## canadabear

Has anyone started a September thread?


----------



## terripeachy

Canadabear-sorry the with got you. Your cycles are exactly regular. You're pretty lucky. :hugs: and see you in December! Hopefully before with a wonderful update, though.


----------



## kfs1

L.V.Ann - How many days ago was your trigger? Was the line very noticeable? I would think it should be out of your system or at least mostly. :)


----------



## moni77

Any more news LAnn!?!?!


----------



## Wish4another1

Ok ladies I think I have caught up!!! even the ones I didn't want to update (looking at you Sis :cry:)

Good luck to our remaining girls to test!!! my FX are crossed for you!!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## L.Ann.V

It had been 15 days since my trigger shot and the " + " wasn't dark, but it didn't require squinting to see it either. LoL

We have confirmation from the IVF nurse. I am pregnant! My HCG was 235 today (which she said was a good starting #), so I go back on Thursday 8/28 to make sure it's doubling like it's supposed to. So happy :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats L.Ann


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats L.Ann. H&H 9 months!


----------



## Wish4another1

:dance: L.Ann!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay- big congrats!


----------



## Lee37

Congrats L. Ann!! :happydance: Wishing you a H&H 9 mos!! I have just got myself updated and sorry to hear Canada, the chart looked so good, dang! Sis Im very sorry to hear..i have just been through a chemical and know how hard a loss is, sending :hugs: your way. Terri and all the gals, will keep you all in my prayers, lets hope September is all our months! Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you all!!


----------



## Nikki1979

Congrats L.Ann :happydance:


----------



## moni77

Congrats LAnn!!


----------



## Lee37

Anyone left to test? Also, is there a September thread yet?


----------



## terripeachy

Lee, maybe you should start one! I've done a few already, and I may not even be testing in September, so I'm out this time around...plus, school is starting, so I need to stay off this site! hee hee.


----------



## moni77

I'm still left, but I am actually 9/1...


----------



## Lee37

I have created the September testing thread! Wishing all ladies lots of :dust: Here's hoping we start the month with a BFP on the 1st Moni!! Terri, we will miss you this month, so hope you drop by! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Yay- thanks for starting it! I will do one in the future- but not Sept as I'm not sure how much internet access we'll have for awhile after we move.


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Lee! Of course I'll be stopping by. I don't THINK I'll get to test in Sept., but you never know; my follies may cooperate a little better this time around. You're the bomb.com.


----------



## canadabear

L.Ann.V said:


> It had been 15 days since my trigger shot and the " + " wasn't dark, but it didn't require squinting to see it either. LoL
> 
> We have confirmation from the IVF nurse. I am pregnant! My HCG was 235 today (which she said was a good starting #), so I go back on Thursday 8/28 to make sure it's doubling like it's supposed to. So happy :)

:yipee: so so happy for you!! Will keep trying to check up on your progress!! :happydance:


----------



## Lee37

Tks Terri! :flower: Hope you will be testing, fingers and toes crossed for you! xx Im waiting to see if pre AF spotting will arrive as usually does, today or tomorrow, since this is the first cycle since my chemical I'm not sure I can go on my regular monthly signs of AF..? We didn't time BD well (only at 3 or 4 days prior to O) and weren't planning on trying this month, but anything is possible so will see what happens!


----------



## Wish4another1

well time to close out August!!!

5 :bfp:

1:angel:

not a bad month!!!

Good luck and lots of :dust: for September ladies!!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Wish! Great job.


----------

